# Viibryd?



## prufessional (Mar 24, 2011)

When is this going to be available and will it have a generic?
I dont know how the whole generic thing works; is it years before we see a generic?

Viibryd will prob be expensive Im guessing?

I have had success with SSRI's but the sexual side effects were enough for me to stop (PROZAC, ZOLOFT, CITALOPRAM)

Heard Viibryd does not have sexual side effects and will try it if insurance covers it.

any feedback appreciated.
thx


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Usually one wouldnt ask in the same post "when is it going to be available" and "when will it have a generic". It's like asking your father on a road trip "are we there yet?" when you haven't even left the driveway yet.


----------



## prufessional (Mar 24, 2011)

how do i rephrase so one understands?

When it becomes available is there a generic that goes along with it?

Or does it take years for a generic to be produced?

Please be so kind as to advise..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

prufessional said:


> how do i rephrase so one understands?
> 
> When it becomes available is there a generic that goes along with it?
> 
> ...


When it becomes available in a certain country it's because the drug acquired a patent in that country. There won't be a generic until the patent expires for the drug.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

Sources say it will be available (whether it's samples or in pharmacies), towards the end of June. It will first come out as a brand name if your in the U.S., although many insurances may cover brand at a slightly higher co-pay. If not, try the samples first to see if its really worth the extra cost.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope it will be available in Italy soon after.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

There's some more info in this thread:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/new-antidepressant-approved-viibryd-112302/


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

im hoping viibryd turns out to be a less numbing ssri than the other SSRI's


----------



## gregory71 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Viibryd NOW AVAILABLE*

Just got my script for it. Pharmacies can order it if they don't have it in stock.

Check it out!

Greg


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

What Pharmacy did you get your script from Gregory? I contacted Walgreens and they said they should be getting it in June 17th, but they also said they would have it earlier on the 6th and there was some delay. Getting tired of waiting.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

Greg, can you update your status on how Viibryd is working for you? I finally got my rx, but the pharmacy had to special order it from their distributor. To start it, it has to be titrated to 10mg the first week, 20mg the 2nd, and then 40mg thereafter. I can see why, because after my first 10mg dose, it was sedating and made me fall asleep.


----------



## gregory71 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Update*

Day 12 and it's working fairly well. Anxiety is down and a bit more social. It's different than a regular SSRI.

I do have a little more feeling in my sexual region. Still a wait and see approach to this.

I'm on 20mg right now. I have a few more days before I move up to 40mg.

I'd post more, but I feel I should get to at least a few weeks before a full review.

G


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Where did you obtain it?
Are you in the states per chance? i just ask as i see there is little to no chance its available in new zealand or australia yet


----------



## ZeitGuest (May 17, 2006)

gregory71 said:


> It's different than a regular SSRI.
> G


How is it different from a regular SSRI? Please elaborate.

Thanks.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been on Viibryd for about a week and ramped up to 30mg. I have experienced side effects such as nausea, mild dizziness, sleepiness and slight gastrointestinal effects. I am so far a bit disappointed, although it still somewhat hard to quantify because I am already in a depressive episode and coming off effexor. There is some antianxiety effect, but my motivation (including social), hasn't really been proactive yet and feel somewhat lazy. I hope it slowly changes, but I'm not too sure anything different will come out of it.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks and just keep us posted!


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Arisa1536 said:


> Where did you obtain it?
> Are you in the states per chance? i just ask as i see there is little to no chance its available in new zealand or australia yet


Now it's being available in US only.


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

Any updates with this to the people who are trialling it?

Also I'd like to reiterate... Where do you get this stuff???

I have googled the **** out of this and I find nothing!


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Thorsten said:


> Any updates with this to the people who are trialling it?
> 
> Also I'd like to reiterate... Where do you get this stuff???
> 
> I have googled the **** out of this and I find nothing!


maybe it's too early to read a review.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been on it 2 weeks so far; the nausea has gone away and the, the fogginess and dizziness decreased when I take it at night. I've noticed some mild differences, such as a reduction in anxiety. just not sure it will be strong enough for long term; but I want to try to give it the full 6-8 weeks if I can. I'm still weaning off Effexor. It's definitely not as strong as Effexor, that's for sure.


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

reviews and anecdotals are great and all but my original question still remains.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Thorsten said:


> reviews and anecdotals are great and all but my original question still remains.


What exactly do you mean by "Where do you get this stuff?"? Many pharmacies throughout the US have Viibryd now.

Also, I'm not sure what you mean about Googling it and "finding nothing". There's information about it online, but now a lot yet because it is so new.


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep you're right, my bad.

Jeez another horifically priced med I think i'll hang tight for a few years before I even consider trying this... Well unless some great anecdotals start appearing.


----------



## humanpj (Aug 9, 2011)

been out it for 4days now on sample triation pack. WC pays for it so it is new they can suck it. No side effects so far love the colors of the pills. Currently on lamictal 200mg and cymbalta for 8-10 mnths started feeling depressed bad again so I am on viibryd now we will see. Hope i can get off cymbalta i hate it. I am classified as depressed and bp2


----------



## reflecting (Apr 19, 2011)

According to my psychiatrist the FDA has forbidden them to advertise the drug to be free of sexual side effects, because the studies that were made to "prove" it were obviously extremly biased!

So probably no med to look forward to... just another crappy SSRI... it's a shame that the companies seem to have no incentive to invest money in really innovative drugs... good advertisement for mediocre drugs seems to be more profitable


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

yah, why would the drug companies chane what theyre doing when its workin so well, with the hundreds of millions they're making. these meds have no more efficacy than meds from 40 years ago.


----------



## bornunderabadsign (Aug 12, 2011)

I just told my doctor about my depression and she gave me a free sample of Viibryd. It's obvious the manufacturer wants to get you hooked on it. But just like all the other anti depressants (Zoloft, Prozac, Wellbutrin, Symbalta) I've used, I was unhappy with it. I really have my doubts now about anti depressants and have pretty much given up on them.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been on this for a month and it works. I dont feel heavily medicated (even though I know I am) and my moods have improved. I feel happy and don't feel as overwhelmed. The thing about the sex drive hasn't worked for me. Since taking this med I have no sex drive at all. And yeah the side effects initially are pretty unpleasant


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Sounded too good to be true. I'm wondering if it's actually possible to make a drug with no sexual side effects. All of the fun recreational drugs have them to some degree as well ...


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Doesn't seem on paper any different than SSRI + buspirone. Other antidepressants in the pipeline look better; hopefully once they come out the 2nd world countries can start making generics so it can be ordered cheap without paying extortionate fees for the brand name.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

euphoria said:


> Doesn't seem on paper any different than SSRI + buspirone. Other antidepressants in the pipeline look better; hopefully *once they come out the 2nd world countries can start making generics* so it can be ordered cheap without paying extortionate fees for the brand name.


it will take long time, considering that generic escitalopram is not available yet


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

swim said:


> it will take long time, considering that generic escitalopram is not available yet


Generic escitalopram is available in Australia, not sure why it's not in other countries. :stu


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> Generic escitalopram is available in Australia, not sure why it's not in other countries. :stu


Lol that's strange, I always used to think that Generic Lexapro was available here in the states until a few months ago until I read that there is no generic available.

But there have been a few times (3-5 times at most during past 5 years) where the pharmacy told me they ran out of Lexapro, so they said they would just give me the "generic".

I think they may have just gave me Citalopram (generic Celexa), which now that I think of is kind of effed up lol, even though they're supposed to be real similar.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

Euphoria, what other antidepressants do you know of that are in the pipeline? i might would have a little excited about viibryd until i took buspar a few months ago and it really messed me up. i believe it was the 5ht1a agonism because i took hydroxyzine before it, which is very similar minus the 5ht1a agonism and it just didnt do anything at all.


----------



## kellcl (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been on Viibryd for 10 days and I think I finally found a medication that works. I actually feel happy and less anxious. I just got off of zoloft, and had no sex drive from that. Now, i'm the total opposite. I don't know if that's from the zoloft wearing off or if viibryd actually boosts your libido. Anywyas, i'm not complaining! !


----------



## Ferrets (Oct 9, 2011)

*Viibryd seems to start working after about a week*

Viibryd the first week:

My psych was originally hesitant to prescribe this because it is so new. However, my therapist had two clients on it who both responded positively with no side effects. One client even responded so well, he ended psychotherapy.

I have had no side effects so far; I'm sorry if others have. It does seem to give me a warm (not unpleasant) feeling a bit after I take it.

TAKE IT WITH FOOD. This apparently matters a lot. I take it with 1/2 peanut butter and jelly sandwich, since I thought I read somewhere that it is protein/fat bound to get into your system.

In my case, when I went up to 20mg a day (I did this two days early since I had no side effects, hehe)...I started feeling more free from general anxiety--even "peaceful", as I always had trouble sitting or laying down and relaxing. Now I feel good and not anxious to get up during those times.

Warning: work with your doctor on this one, and follow his directions exactly, don't listen to me about going to 20mg two days early.

I used to be on Zoloft, but it no longer worked for me. Also I am on clonazepam for anxiety, which I hope to cut down on now.


----------



## tobydale (Oct 13, 2011)

*My Viibryd experience 8 weeks in.*



Sassafras said:


> I've been on this for a month and it works. I dont feel heavily medicated (even though I know I am) and my moods have improved. I feel happy and don't feel as overwhelmed. The thing about the sex drive hasn't worked for me. Since taking this med I have no sex drive at all. And yeah the side effects initially are pretty unpleasant


I have been on Viibryd now for over 8 weeks. 6 weeks at the max 40 mg dosage. Other than the stomach upset the first couple of days along with a few headaches, the med does make me feel "better" mood wise and I am more social. Still very lazy though and motivation is still a problem. And unfortunately, the sexual side effects are as bad as any I have had. Maybe even worse than Prozac. Erections are not full and its like there is no sensitivity in that region. Very very difficult to reach orgasm, and when I do it seems muted . That is a big downer for me. Not sure which direction I will head next. Thinking about going back to my trusty Wellbutrin and maybe adding something else to it. Sexual side effects were not bad at all on the Wellbutrin. I have read that Viibryd is very close to a Wellbutrin / Buspar (sp?) combination? Does Buspar have the sexual side effects?


----------



## MPH (Oct 14, 2011)

*weaning Viibryd*

I took 10 mg Viibryd for five days and stopped cold because it made me even more depressed. Since stopping I have felt weak, tired, and experienced terrible day and night sweats. Could only 5 ten mg. cause withdrawal after stopping cold? And how long should it last?


----------



## Ferrets (Oct 9, 2011)

MPH said:


> I took 10 mg Viibryd for five days and stopped cold because it made me even more depressed. Since stopping I have felt weak, tired, and experienced terrible day and night sweats. Could only 5 ten mg. cause withdrawal after stopping cold? And how long should it last?


IMO I don't see how this med could even be evaluated after 5 days, since it isn't supposed to have any effect until after a week. Something else is going on with you? IMO you stopped too early.

As for me I went up to 30mg now at about my third week, on my way to 40mg. When I went to 20mg, my sleep improved so I no longer wake up in the middle of the night; I sleep the whole night through.

And I tested for sexual side effects again, hehe. Nothing wrong there. No other side effects to report, yet.


----------



## KT80 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Need advice on Viibryd*

I was prescribled Viibryd a week ago. I have been very skeptical and hesistant about taking it. But I just started taking Viibryd last night. I woke up around 1:30am with my stomach hurting. I was very restless the rest of the night and have been very nauseated. I am wondering how long those side effects last before it goes away? Should this be expected every night? And I was also wondering if it is okay to take something for the nausea? Does anyone know of any over the counter drugs you SHOULDN'T take while on Viibryd??


----------



## Ferrets (Oct 9, 2011)

*Taking Viibryd with food*



KT80 said:


> I was prescribled Viibryd a week ago. I have been very skeptical and hesistant about taking it. But I just started taking Viibryd last night. I woke up around 1:30am with my stomach hurting. I was very restless the rest of the night and have been very nauseated. I am wondering how long those side effects last before it goes away? Should this be expected every night? And I was also wondering if it is okay to take something for the nausea? Does anyone know of any over the counter drugs you SHOULDN'T take while on Viibryd??


I did have a slight nausea one night, possibly from the Viibryd. It went away.

You should be taking this med with protein-rich food, from what I understand. I bought some protein powder which I mix with juice and take Viibryd with that, on top of a meal. I'm doing great on it, no side effects.


----------



## Whoville (Oct 22, 2011)

I was on trileptol for a bipolar disorder. It made me very dizzy and disoriented. The Dr. wanted to try the Viibryd. Today is only my second day taking it. I was wanting to get feed back on how it does for others.So far what I've read has been disturbing.


----------



## Ferrets (Oct 9, 2011)

Whoville said:


> I was on trileptol for a bipolar disorder. It made me very dizzy and disoriented. The Dr. wanted to try the Viibryd. Today is only my second day taking it. I was wanting to get feed back on how it does for others.So far what I've read has been disturbing.


Don't worry, and stick with it for a bit. Viib starts working quickly. I was taking inositol with Viib, but the two together recently gave me the runs. Once I quit the inositol, things seem fine. So I did have a kind of a side effect, but really not the fault of Viib.

Incidentally, I read the SSRIs and inositol are not synergistic, so no use in taking inositol too, especially since inositol can cause the runs by itself.


----------



## fashion girl (Nov 5, 2011)

*My recent experience*

I was prescribed Viibryd after successfully stopping all meds 2 years ago. Due to a stressful situation which triggered my PTSD I decided to try the 10mg dose. After three weeks I noted the following: 2 migraines to the point of vomiting, major GI discomfort (especially in the first 2 weeks), brain fog, insomnia and hypersominia (sleeping more), weight gain (10 lbs), lack of energy, nausea, memory loss, socially withdrawn, lack of concentration, major decrease in response time (almost had a car accident), increased anxiety and panic attacks, vivid and anxious dreams/nightmares, aggressive thoughts and argumentative behavior, left eye twitch, teary spells, and a general lack of desire to do anything! I made the decision to taper off slowly and i''m using half doses, then skipping a day, etc., until gone. I understand this medication isn't for everyone and has had some great results in the few forums I've visited. My personal experience has proven to heighten my issues, including my OCD. Therefore I will have to try a natural route which will allow me the energy for exercise, dieting, etc. Good luck to those who are trying this new drug. I wish you the best.


----------



## Ferrets (Oct 9, 2011)

fashion girl said:


> I was prescribed Viibryd after successfully stopping all meds 2 years ago. Due to a stressful situation which triggered my PTSD I decided to try the 10mg dose. After three weeks I noted the following: 2 migraines to the point of vomiting, major GI discomfort (especially in the first 2 weeks), brain fog, insomnia and hypersominia (sleeping more), weight gain (10 lbs), lack of energy, nausea, memory loss, socially withdrawn, lack of concentration, major decrease in response time (almost had a car accident), increased anxiety and panic attacks, vivid and anxious dreams/nightmares, aggressive thoughts and argumentative behavior, left eye twitch, teary spells, and a general lack of desire to do anything! I made the decision to taper off slowly and i''m using half doses, then skipping a day, etc., until gone. I understand this medication isn't for everyone and has had some great results in the few forums I've visited. My personal experience has proven to heighten my issues, including my OCD. Therefore I will have to try a natural route which will allow me the energy for exercise, dieting, etc. Good luck to those who are trying this new drug. I wish you the best.


Wow that's quite a list for taking a few 10mg tablets (you know, you're supposed to take 20 mg the second week and 40 mg the third--whereas you stayed on 10mg).

I would say you broke all the records for every known and unknown side effect. And insomnia and hypersomnia at the same time? Tell me, how does that work? :-o


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Viibyrd*

:sus *Was on it for 2 weeks!! IT SUCKS!!! It had really bad side effects for me, might not for you since everyone is different. But my insurance covered it, and my Dr. gave me samples to try first before filling a script. But with me it amplified my symptoms big time! Anxiety was worse, panic attacks worse, severe stomache pains, very strange dreams!!! feeling like I was floating/detatched feeling......*
*So I wish you the best on it, I am currently on klonopin my 4th med.... not sure about it only on it for 6 days now...:yes*
*Hope I helped ya alittle *



prufessional said:


> When is this going to be available and will it have a generic?
> I dont know how the whole generic thing works; is it years before we see a generic?
> 
> Viibryd will prob be expensive Im guessing?
> ...


----------



## Ferrets (Oct 9, 2011)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> :sus *Was on it for 2 weeks!! IT SUCKS!!! It had really bad side effects for me, might not for you since everyone is different. But my insurance covered it, and my Dr. gave me samples to try first before filling a script. But with me it amplified my symptoms big time! Anxiety was worse, panic attacks worse, severe stomache pains, very strange dreams!!! feeling like I was floating/detatched feeling......*
> *So I wish you the best on it, I am currently on klonopin my 4th med.... not sure about it only on it for 6 days now...:yes*
> *Hope I helped ya alittle *


I'm a little bit disturbed by the number of people who try this for 2-3 weeks and expect positive results by then; most SSRIs don't begin to work until about the 4th week, at least.

I get the feeling there are some impatient posters.


----------



## hyperhypo (Nov 19, 2011)

Ferrets said:


> I'm a little bit disturbed by the number of people who try this for 2-3 weeks and expect positive results by then; most SSRIs don't begin to work until about the 4th week, at least.
> 
> I get the feeling there are some impatient posters.


I have been taking viibryd for 3 weeks now and I am at the 30mg dose. Part of the mechanism of action of viibryd is that it is a partial agonist of serotonin receptors (not a reuptake inhibitor alone) which is supposed to increase its time to efficacy (i.e. clinical trials reported a significant improvement in depressive symptoms after 5 days of treatment as opposed to the 4 weeks for fluoxetine (sp?)) 

I was on prozac for 10 years but got off of it in February, then got pregnant, then miscarried, then felt like I was losing my mind with anxiety which is probably from the tragedy as well as hormonal issues. In any event, I decided to try to take something that may have fewer side effects than Prozac since my husband hates my problem with low libido, so I thought viibryd might be the answer. At first (at the 10mg dose) I thought I may have been feeling better, but then as I increased the dose as directed, I noticed more issues. I can relate to the individual that posted the "depersonalization" sensation, that there is an imposter masquerading as you that doesn't really feel like you. My anxiety isn't better, but somewhat transformed... what drove me to medication recently was a "lack of control" feeling, like I was blind-folded in the drivers' seat of a car going 90 mph, but after taking viibryd my anxiety is like I am waiting for something to happen... sort of like I am on the edge of my seat waiting for the climax in a movie, but there is no movie. I do get the twitching in the left eye lid as someone else mentioned, and I get the sensation that my skin is "crawling". I also have this numbness sensation at the back of my head. I have noticed some visual disturbances, like out of the corner of my eye it appears that someone threw a ball, but when I go to look in that direction there is no one there and obviously no ball. The gastrointestinal disturbance is more uncomfortable than most would tolerate, I think. The insomnia is pretty much the deal breaker for me. I just cannot get a good nights' sleep in that every 15 minutes I find myself looking at the clock... a few weeks of that will drive you to re-think what you are putting in your body. My husband has noticed a marked change in my behavior since taking viibryd, and not for the better. My depression gets so bad at times that I have to come home from work (I am typically very driven at work). I am usually somewhat fastidious about what I eat (in terms of being healthy) but I have had this "why bother" feeling and I actually went to McDonalds two days in a row (prior to this I haven't been to a fast food restaurant in well over 5 years). I had to give a speech in front of 100 people or so, which I have done a few times in the past without a hitch, but after taking this medication I thought my heart was going to jump right out of my chest... heart rate at about 140 bpm and you could see my jugular pulsing in my neck. I have also noticed enhanced difficulty in making decisions. So, in the limited time that I have been on this medication, I can safely say that my interpersonal relationships have deteriorated, my ability to rest is shot, my performance at work leaves something to be desired, my occasional food indulgence is now an everyday affair, I am twitching in places that aren't supposed to move, and I can't stray too far from the bathroom. While I know it takes a while for antidepressants to be effective, my original problems are exacerbated to the point now that it isn't just that I "feel bad" but my life is in reality becoming bad. I can't live like this... I am tapering off of this med ASAP.


----------



## Anthony1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Thank you*

:afr


fashion girl said:


> I was prescribed Viibryd after successfully stopping all meds 2 years ago. Due to a stressful situation which triggered my PTSD I decided to try the 10mg dose. After three weeks I noted the following: 2 migraines to the point of vomiting, major GI discomfort (especially in the first 2 weeks), brain fog, insomnia and hypersominia (sleeping more), weight gain (10 lbs), lack of energy, nausea, memory loss, socially withdrawn, lack of concentration, major decrease in response time (almost had a car accident), increased anxiety and panic attacks, vivid and anxious dreams/nightmares, aggressive thoughts and argumentative behavior, left eye twitch, teary spells, and a general lack of desire to do anything! I made the decision to taper off slowly and i''m using half doses, then skipping a day, etc., until gone. I understand this medication isn't for everyone and has had some great results in the few forums I've visited. My personal experience has proven to heighten my issues, including my OCD. Therefore I will have to try a natural route which will allow me the energy for exercise, dieting, etc. Good luck to those who are trying this new drug. I wish you the best.


 I Feel the same way. I started on 10mg then 20 mg by the third week. I tried to go to 30 mg like my Dr. wanted me too and I was worse! I started back to 20 mg. the other day and I am rushed with anxiety, my right eye twitching, balance issues and really jumpy. I feel like crying. 
Thank you for your insight. At least I know im not the only one out there that feels this way.


----------



## Anthony1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have been on Viibryd for about 7 months. 
I have had many issues that have gotten worse over time.
Starting at 10mg for 2 weeks , as directed by my Dr. Then 20 Mg for the last 6 months. (10mg)At first I had anxiety, sweats, shaking,GI issues and my dreams were out of control scary!
I went to my Dr and he started me on the 20mg. My Dr. said that i needed to take xanax for the anxiety and sleeping. the Xanax has been helpful in taking my mind off of the side effects and letting me relax a little. I hate taking pills! I went into this open minded and optimistic as can be. 
My problems became worse. I graduated from school and I couldn't even barely smile. I wanted to cry. I don't feel i was depressed before taking this, now I know what depression feels like.
About 2 weeks ago my Dr. told me to bump up to 30 mg. I told him my symptoms: Dizzy, foggy head, ear ringing, headache,random thoughts that are not pleasant, shaky, I have loose bowels, confusion and more anxiety that I've ever had. I lasted about 5 days on 30. I am now back to 20. My stomach is a wreck.
I am hesitant to call my Dr. and tell him because I don't want to try another med. 
Does anyone feel the same ? Does this medication make anyone else feel crazy?


----------



## Anthony1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

Anthony1981 said:


> I have been on Viibryd for about 7 months.
> I have had many issues that have gotten worse over time.
> Starting at 10mg for 2 weeks , as directed by my Dr. Then 20 Mg for the last 6 months. (10mg)At first I had anxiety, sweats, shaking,GI issues and my dreams were out of control scary!
> I went to my Dr and he started me on the 20mg. My Dr. said that i needed to take xanax for the anxiety and sleeping. the Xanax has been helpful in taking my mind off of the side effects and letting me relax a little. I hate taking pills! I went into this open minded and optimistic as can be.
> ...


 PS: remind you that my Dr. put me on this for Anxiety


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't remember reading about this AD before
Sounds interesting and only 1 week to have an AD effect ?
Could be my next shot if Parnate does nuffin


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yahoo, dead horse #7 for my pdoc to have me beat.:roll


----------



## fritzwarren (Jul 20, 2012)

*viibryd ear ringing*



Anthony1981 said:


> PS: remind you that my Dr. put me on this for Anxiety


I started taking Viibryd for depression in March 2012. I have been on 40 mg for about 3 months. About a month ago I started having ringing in my ears and my hands started to shake. Both seem to be getting worse. Most nights the my ears only ring briefly, but quite loud, like a rush of air. Last night my ears were ringing over and over again for more than an hour. My depression is much better, but I think my dosage is too high.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

fritzwarren said:


> I started taking Viibryd for depression in March 2012. I have been on 40 mg for about 3 months. About a month ago I started having ringing in my ears and my hands started to shake. Both seem to be getting worse. Most nights the my ears only ring briefly, but quite loud, like a rush of air. Last night my ears were ringing over and over again for more than an hour. My depression is much better, but I think my dosage is too high.


I don't think tinnitus is that abnormal but you should have your blood pressure checked just in case


----------



## mdiv2000 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Useless*



Dr House said:


> Usually one wouldnt ask in the same post "when is it going to be available" and "when will it have a generic". It's like asking your father on a road trip "are we there yet?" when you haven't even left the driveway yet.


OMG! Seriously?


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> :sus *Was on it for 2 weeks!! IT SUCKS!!! It had really bad side effects for me, might not for you since everyone is different. But my insurance covered it, and my Dr. gave me samples to try first before filling a script. But with me it amplified my symptoms big time! Anxiety was worse, panic attacks worse, severe stomache pains, very strange dreams!!! feeling like I was floating/detatched feeling......*
> *So I wish you the best on it, I am currently on klonopin my 4th med.... not sure about it only on it for 6 days now...:yes*
> *Hope I helped ya alittle *


These things don't start working until week 6 at the earliest...


----------



## elcru1 (Dec 13, 2012)

I've been on it for 3 days and It makes me very dizzy. Also stomach pains and a sleepless night on second day. I'm hoping it goes away. Dr prescribed Xanax to go along with it.


----------



## ilca (Mar 17, 2013)

Ferrets said:


> Wow that's quite a list for taking a few 10mg tablets (you know, you're supposed to take 20 mg the second week and 40 mg the third--whereas you stayed on 10mg).
> 
> I would say you broke all the records for every known and unknown side effect. And insomnia and hypersomnia at the same time? Tell me, how does that work? :-o


Some of us are just super sensitive to meds, as am I. I thought the previous post made perfect sense.
Btw, The term hypersomnia refers to a large group of disorders characterized by excessive daytime sleepiness 
I would take it to mean she/he wasn't able to sleep day or night, but felt tired al the time.

I'm on day 3 of 10 mg myself and have already had to decrease it to 5 mg. LOVE the drug, just not the side effects. I am hopeful that those will subside so I can just see the beauty in it all. And YES some of REALLY can tell a difference in just a few days.

Also, on another note, has anybody had great success with Zoloft? I usually do well on those class of meds, (Prozac, Welbutrin, etc.) Horrible on Lexapro & Cymbalta. Advice? That's my next stop if I find I can't tolerate Viibryd. So far just crazy dreams, trouble falling asleep and bad RLS, a lil tolerable stomach upset and mild headaches. :no

Ps- I also am take Ambien, (which even Ambien can't fight off the demonic insomnia caused by the Viibryd and Ativan.) However my Dr. is not going to let me conitnue to take all of that for long. Something is going to have to kick in to take care of those other side effects I'm masking.
Looking forward to hearing from someone like me.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vibryd worked well for my depression seem the same as taking anyother ssri


----------



## deerider (Dec 8, 2013)

*Viibryd*

This is day 27 for me on Viibryd. My doctor had me split my 40mg in half. So I am still on 20mg's right now. 3 more days and I will be on my 40mgs. My first few days on Viibryd made me feel nauseated, but by the 2nd week I was fine. I actually feel like I have more energy now and my depression is less. Just the other day I wanted to cry, but couldn't. I stayed focused on what I needed to do. My only issue with Viibryd is that I am having very vivid dreams, and sometimes brain zaps. I also wake up in the middle of the night sometimes talking or yelling (depending on what I am dreaming about). As far as sexual side effects I still have my sex drive . I am also on 60mg of Cymbalta. I have no complaints so far...although I must admit I am kinda scared of what the 40mg will be like. I will keep you guys posted. :blank


----------



## deerider (Dec 8, 2013)

oops actually this is day 40 for me because of me splitting the 40mg pills in half.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Viibryd would be SSRI#7 to me. I've tried the other 6 and they were all the same: they did nothing except produce sexual side effects. I have no desire to try the 7th in a such a line.


----------

